# Bootcamp installation/partition



## Sithis (23 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai déjà parcouru des sujets qui relatais mon problème mais sans avoir trouvé de solution...

Je souhaite installer windows sur mon mac et lorsque je lance bootcamp j'ai un message qui s'affiche "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition."

Je clique sur ok, et là je n'ai que deux choix :

Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de windows auprès d'Apple
Installer ou supprimer windows 7 ou 8 (qui est grisé je ne peux le cocher)

Du coup mon problème : comment installer windows ?

Mon mac 27 pouces mi 2010
High Sierra 10.13.6

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            4.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Mon mac 27 pouces mi 2010
> High Sierra 10.13.6


Si c'est bien un iMac, tu ne pourras installer qu'une version de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 que depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un PC. Toute autre tentative en utilisant sera vouée à un échec étant donné qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne proposera jamais dans son menu d'installation l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso qui n'est possible que depuis les modèles 2012.


----------



## Sithis (23 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.
C'est bien un iMac, j'aurais du préciser.
Je dispose d'un CD de windows 7. Du coup comment dois je procéder pour créer une partition pour windows et l'installer après ?
j'ai lu partout que c'est bootcamp qui le propose mais le miens non (ou je m'y prends mal)


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Je dispose d'un CD de windows 7. Du coup comment dois je procéder pour créer une partition pour windows et l'installer après ?
> j'ai lu partout que c'est bootcamp qui le propose mais le miens non (ou je m'y prends mal)


Fais une ou des copies écran de ce que te propose ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp, on y verra plus clair.


----------



## Sithis (23 Août 2020)




----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Au vu de ta première copie écran, a priori tu as fait des petits dégâts dans la structure de ton disque dur et je vais laisser la main à notre ami macomaniac. Par curiosité, à la base tu as bien vu la possibilité de pouvoir choisir la taille d'une partition, comme ceci...




... ?


----------



## Sithis (23 Août 2020)

Pas du tout, la première page est elle d’introduction. Qui explique à quoi sert bootcamp. Il y a un lien sur le support Apple pour l’utilisation du logiciel (qui ne m’aide pas) et l’autre « continuer » qui m’envoie sur les captures que j’ai fournis.


----------



## Banjo78 (23 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
As tu essayer de redémarrer en maintenant les 2 touches cmd+r. Tu devrais obtenir un écran affichant une fenêtre avec 4 Utilitaires macOS. Essaye le dernier utilitaire de disque et essaye de partitionner ton disque


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Banjo78 a dit:


> As tu essayer de redémarrer en maintenant les 2 touches cmd+r. Tu devrais obtenir un écran affichant une fenêtre avec 4 Utilitaires macOS. Essaye le dernier utilitaire de disque et essaye de partitionner ton disque


Est-ce que tu as déjà essayé d'installer une version de Windows avec Assistant Boot Camp ? Je ne doute pas un seul instant que non, car c'est voué à un échec total !


----------



## Sithis (23 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as déjà essayé d'installer une version de Windows avec Assistant Boot Camp ? Je ne doute pas un seul instant que non, car c'est voué à un échec total !


Du coup je dois essayer la manip en redémarrant ou non ?


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Du coup je dois essayer la manip en redémarrant ou non ?


Non, Assistant Boot Camp ne demande aucun démarrage ou redémarrage, c'est un très mauvais conseil. S'il affiche dès le départ un message d'erreur comme c'est le cas, tu as assurément fait des erreurs en bidouillant ou ton disque dur de 4 Go pose un problème, d'ou l'attente du passage de macomaniac pour tenter d'y voir plus clair.


----------



## Banjo78 (23 Août 2020)

Pas de problème Locke, mon conseil c'était pour essayer de créer une partition supplémentaire, je sais bien qu'on ne peut pas installer windows via Boot Camp par cette méthode mais il a besoin d'une 2ème partition. Pour info, j'ai un windows 7 installé via Boot Camp et oui macomaniac est bien plus qualifié que moi.
J'essayais juste d'aider.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2020)

Bonjour *Sithis*

Je ne m'avise de ton fil qu'aujourd'hui seulement. Alors voici la problématique -->

- Windows-7 s'installe nécessairement en mode "*Legacy*". Càd. qu'une table de partition de type *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) doit se trouver générée sur l'unique bloc n° *0* (= *1er* bloc) du disque > table décrivant la partition Windows en encodage *MBR*. Ainsi > à supposer W-7 installé dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* > l'*EFI* du Mac (programme de boot primaire recelé dans une puce de la carte-mère) pourra émuler un *BIOS* (programme de boot primaire de type PC old school) dans le temps du boot => *BIOS* émulé qui lira dans la table *HMBR* du bloc n° *0* la description en encodage *MBR* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > et pourra par là accéder au volume Windows pour y exécuter le démarreur *bootmgr* de type *Legacy* en charge de l'initialisation de l'OS W-7. Ce circuit : *a)* émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* au boot > *b)* lecture de la table *HMBR* du bloc n°*0* > *c)* exécution du démarreur *bootmgr* dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* => résume ce qu'on appelle : le démarrage en mode *Legacy* de W-7.​​- mais il y a ici un _caveat_ ! Une table *MBR* est incapable de gérer plus de *2,2 To* de blocs sur un disque. Or tu as un disque interne énorme de *4 To* ! => pour la table *HMBR* du bloc n° *0* > les blocs commençant à partir du *2,2è To* jusqu'à la fin des *4 To *> soit *1,8 To* de blocs de queue du disque seront considérés comme inexistants. Or si tu veux effectuer un repartitionnement de ton disque > ta partition *BOOTCAMP* va forcément tomber dans cette zone "blanche" des *1,8 To* de blocs de queue non reconnus existants par la *MBR*. Les ingénieurs Apple de l'époque héroïque de "Windows sur Mac" en mode *Legacy* (ingénieurs ingénieux s'il en est - il faut le reconnaître à leur honneur) => avaient donc implémenté le système de stockage *CoreStorage* (servant au 1er chef pour un chiffrement FileVault de volume ou un Fusion Drive) => d'une instruction telle que : si on partitionne un disque de *4 To* en *2* partitions de *2,2 To* & *1,8 To* (pour le cas de ton disque de *4 To* - le cas qui se présentait historiquement était celui d'iMac avec un disque de *3 To* seulement) > et si on associe les 2 partitions en mode *CoreStorage* (comme s'il s'agissait d'une structure Fusion Drive) => alors tout repartitionnement du volume supporté par la paire de partitions associées en *CoreStorage* => affectait *exclusivement* la partition de tête de *2,2 To* et *jamais* la partition de queue de *1,8 To*. En conséquence > toute partition de type *BOOTCAMP* se trouvait *nécessairement* générée dans la zone des *2,2 To* de blocs gérés par la table *HMBR* du bloc n°*0* (puisque tout repartitionnement n'affectait *jamais que* la partition de tête de *2,2 To*) => et donc le volume *BOOTCAMP* était bootable en mode *MBR*.​
Si tu as suivi mon laïus biface (comme la tête de Janus) => tu auras compris qu'il faut repartitionner ton disque interne en *2* partitions de *2,2 To* & *1,8 To* et les associer en mode *CoreStorage* pour produire un volume unique reposant sur *2* magasins de stockage de partitions (structure de type Fusion Drive mais sur un seul disque). Ce qui implique que tu sauvegardes les données actuelles de ton volume *Macintosh HD* dans le volume d'un clone de DDE > puis que tu démarres sur le clone pour effectuer la restructuration du disque de *4 To* (qui détruit tous les volumes existants) > avant réinstallation de l'OS (nécessaire pour la création d'une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste au pied de la partition de tête de *2,2 To* - ce qu'aucun logiciel de clonage comme CCC n'a jamais su effectuer à la différence du programme d'installation d'un OS) > enfin récupération des données du clone par l'Assistant de migration.


----------



## Sithis (27 Août 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.
Ensuite, eh beh........ J'ai relus 3 fois au moins.

Je vais résumé ton explication (qui même si je ne l'ai pas compris à la première lecture) est bien car au lieu de dire fais ci et ça tu explique le tout, merci.

Si on considère que les données sur mon disque non pas besoin d'être sauvegardées, il faut que je supprime la partition, que je sépare en deux mon disque 2,2 et 1,8 To, que j'installe High Sierra sur la partition 2,2. Ensuite je lance bootcamp et j'installe Windows.

Si j'ai bien compris, est ce que je peux regrouper les 1,8 To après l'installation de bootcamp ou je vais garder mon disque séparé en deux ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Tu n'as pas tout enregistré -->

- une fois le disque de *4 To* partitionné en *2* partitions de *2,2 To* & *1,8 To *=> il ne faut  pas laisser ces partitions à l'état indépendant l'une de l'autre > il faut associer ces partitions par un dispositif associatif qu'on appelle un *CoreStorage*. Ce *CoreStorage* solidarise logiquement les 2 partitions de *2,2 To* & *1,8 To* > et génère à partir d'elles un volume unique de *4 To*. C'est exactement ce qui se passe avec un dispositif Fusion Drive qui associe une partition de SSD et une de HDD > avec un seul volume commun > sauf qu'ici il s'agit d'un "Fusion Drive" associant 2 partitions d'un même disque.​​- une fois ton dispositif *CoreStorage* associant les 2 partitions en place => tout repartitionnement du volume unique de *4 To* => s'effectue *exclusivement* au détriment de la seule partition de tête de *2,2 To* > *jamais* de celle de *1,8 To*. Ce qui fait qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* créée par repartitionnement du volume *CoreStorage* => sera toujours comprise dans la zone de *2,2 To* de blocs de départ du disque --> et donc gérée par la table *MBR* qui ne peut gérer que ces *2,2 To* de blocs initiaux.​


----------



## Sithis (27 Août 2020)

D'accord, par contre du coup comment puis je les associer en CoreStorage  ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Une fois démarré en mode indépendant du disque interne => je te passerai les commandes qui permettront : de découper le disque > puis de créer le *CoreStorage*. 

- passe la commande :​

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour => il montrera quelle est l'occupation du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Normalement voici ce que tu m'as demandé


```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1     80G    39G    41G    50%  664364 4294302915    0%   /
devfs           186k   186k     0B   100%     629          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk0s2    4.0T    43G   4.0T     2%  665611 4294301668    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Il n'y a que *43 Go* d'occupation du volume interne *Macintosh HD*.

- je vois aussi que tu es actuellement démarré sur un autre volume (d'un intitulé non affiché car seulement désigné par son point de montage */* de volume démarré) > d'une capacité de *80 Go* avec *39 Go* occupés. De quoi s'agit-il ? - un clone résidant sur le disque d'un DDE ? - autre chose ?​


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Oui j'ai fais un clone du disque. Branché en USB.
J'avais compris que je devais en faire un, je n'aurais pas dû ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Si ! --> parfait.

- alors dans ta session ouverte du clone (où tu es actuellement) => passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.
Note : quel est l'OS actuel du clone sur le  disque externe ?


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Ah tant mieux, j'ai eu peut un instant 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            4.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1
```


Mac Os High Sierra 10.13.6 (normalement)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

On peut supprimer alors *Macintosh HD* (volume interne) et créer le dispositif *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive ?


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Oui oui on peut


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ UN 2200g jhfs+ DEUX 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande découpe *2* partitions sur le disque interne avec *2* volumes : *UN* de *2,2 To* & *DEUX* de *1,8 To* > puis ré-affiche el tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Alors après la commande

```
Started partitioning on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name UN
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 172032k journal
Mounting disk
Formatting disk0s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name DEUX
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 139264k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UN                      2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DEUX                    1.8 TB     disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UN                      2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DEUX                    1.8 TB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1
```

et le tableau des disques


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UN                      2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DEUX                    1.8 TB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Parfait. Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk0s3 ; diskutil list
```


la commande crée les bases du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > par injection de *2* magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* dans les 2 partitions et leur importation dans un *Conteneur* unique : *Logical Volume Group* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet encore.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Premièrement,

```
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting disk0s2
Touching partition type on disk0s2
Adding disk0s2 to Logical Volume Group
Unmounting disk0s3
Touching partition type on disk0s3
Adding disk0s3 to Logical Volume Group
Creating Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Switching disk0s2 to Core Storage
Switching disk0s3 to Core Storage
Waiting for Logical Volume Group to appear
Discovered new Logical Volume Group "317DF7D9-AEF0-4F86-B792-7B4B50CF7005"
Core Storage LVG UUID: 317DF7D9-AEF0-4F86-B792-7B4B50CF7005
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.8 TB     disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1
```

ensuite

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.8 TB     disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Parfait. Encore une commande et ce sera bon. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV 317DF7D9-AEF0-4F86-B792-7B4B50CF7005 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100% ; diskutil list
```


la commande finalise le *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > en exportant du *Conteneur* collectif un espace logique *Logical Volume* > sur lequel se trouve formé un volume standard *Macintosh HD* ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet encore.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Voici

```
Started CoreStorage operation
Waiting for Logical Volume to appear
Formatting file system for Logical Volume
Initialized /dev/rdisk2 as a 4 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 311296k journal
Mounting disk
Core Storage LV UUID: 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2
Core Storage disk: disk2
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.8 TB     disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *80.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   80.0 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +4.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s3
                                 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Parfait : le dispositif *CoreStorage* est en place.

- à présent il ne suffirait pas de cloner à rebours *Clone* => *Macintosh HD*. Car il faut créer une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste sous la partition *disk0s2* de *2,2 To* > en remplacement de la partition du *1er* *booter* : *Boot OS X* (*disk0s5* actuellement). Donc il faut d'abord réinstaller l'OS à destination de *Macintosh HD* (ce qui créera cette partition de secours) > puis récupérer à la fin les données de *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration.​
Rappelle-moi quel est l'OS en fonction dans *Clone* actuellement ?


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

L'OS sur le clone est High Sierra 10.13.6.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Est-ce que tu as un installateur : *Installer macOS High Sierra* dans les Applications du volume *Clone* ?

- car il faudra d'un double clic dessus lancer une installation => à destination de *Macintosh HD* > puis récupérer les données de *Clone* à la fin via l'Assistant de migration.​


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Je suis en train d'en mettre un.
Une fois copié je lancerais l'installation.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

D'accord. Petit tuto pour le final -->

- en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage du Mac sur l'OS High Sierra installé dans *Macintosh HD* et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > les applications tierces > des réglages généraux --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.​
Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as bien pu ouvrir une session d'utilisateur conforme à celle de *Clone* à la fin dans *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Bon en fait ça va être plus compliqué.
Mon installateur (qui normalement fonctionnait) affiche au lancement que cette copie est endommagée et ne peut pas servir.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Ça doit venir d'un certificat d'application périmé de l'installateur. Il y a eu *2* dates de péremption : le *14 février 2016* et le *24 octobre 2019*.

- va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Date et heure*. Déverrouille le cadenas du panneau s'il y a lieu. Commence par décocher la case de l'option : "*Régler la date et l'heure automatiquement*". Puis en mode manuel inscris la date du *1er janvier 2016* en gardant l'heure actuelle.​
Cela fait > relance ton installateur => est-ce que l'installation est débloquée ?


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Oui ça fonctionne maintenant.
J'installe et je reviens une fois que tout est finit.
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Ça roule alors. À plus tard.


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Me revoilà.
Quand il n'y en a plus il y en a encore...
Petit message d'erreur /System/Installation/Packages/OSInstall.mpkg semble manquant ou endommagé.

Et si je ne choisi pas de booter sur mon clone c'est un cercle sans fin avec le même message.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

Alors il faudrait que tu redémarres sur ton *Clone* > que tu supprimes ton installateur invalide (corbeille et vidage de la corbeille) > enfin que tu en télécharges un depuis l'AppStore en utilisant ce lien : ☞*Obtenir High Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

- note : avant d'utiliser le lien > remets le réglage de date automatique dans le panneau *Date & heure* (sinon tu n'auras pas le droit de télécharger).​


----------



## Sithis (29 Août 2020)

Merci pour ton lien.
Par contre je dois avoir un autre problème parce qu'il me propose de l'ouvrir avec iTunes ou l'AppStore.

iTune me dit que ce n'est pas disponible.
L'AppStore s'ouvre sur la page principale et plus rien.


----------



## peyret (29 Août 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Merci pour ton lien.
> Par contre je dois avoir un autre problème parce qu'il me propose de l'ouvrir avec iTunes ou l'AppStore.
> 
> iTune me dit que ce n'est pas disponible.
> L'AppStore s'ouvre sur la page principale et plus rien.



Salut,

J'ai "Installer macOS High Sierra.dmg" en MP si çà peut te dépanner ?
(le lien proposé par maco me ramène aussi sur itunes et me propose Catalina... !!)


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2020)

chez BiBi le lien est bon


----------



## peyret (29 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> chez BiBi le lien est bon
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 189175



... et pourquoi donc moi, j'ai ceci avec le lien donné par maco -->


----------



## litobar71 (29 Août 2020)

je ne sais pas, je soulignais que le lien était fonctionnel chez moi, pas plus pas moins.


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2020)

peyret a dit:


> ... et pourquoi donc moi, j'ai ceci avec le lien donné par maco -->


Par défaut et dans un premier temps, ça commence bien avec un lien vers une page internet iTunes... https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/macos...4XORxyOWzVwUx0Mo3EAUkiV1j0hEy-4280&ircid=7616 ...mais dans la foulée c'est bien App Store qui doit s'ouvrir...




...et à condition que le Mac soit encore éligible pour cette version.


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

Merci à peyret pour son fichier.

Par contre j'ai relancé Bootcamp après la réinstallation, je pense que je vais abandonné car j'ai la même fenêtre qu'avant toutes les manip'.
Je pense que je peux oublié l'idée d'avoir Bootcamp fonctionnel...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

@ *Sithis*

Installation réussie, donc ?

- y a-t-il un blocage de repartitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ?​


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

Je ne sais pas, j’ai les mêmes options qu’avant.
Je peux créer la clef avec les drivers
Et l’option d’installation est grisée.
Boot camp ne m’a pas proposé de partitionner.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours => que je voie la situation actuelle.


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

Première commande

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.8 TB     disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +4.0 TB     disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s4
                                 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2
                                 Unencrypted
```

Deuxième

```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1      4.0T    54G   3.9T     2%  654620 4294312659    0%   /
devfs           186k   186k     0B   100%     631          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

La partition de secours *Recovery HD* a bien été créée à l'emplacement attendu. Et tu as un énorme espace libre dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

- veux-tu qu'on expériemente un repartitionnement de ce volume => pour vérifier si une partition *BOOTCAMP* se crée bien à l'emplacement attendu (dans la zone des *2,2 To* de blocs de tête) ?​


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

On peut tenter.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2 3000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit *Macintosh HD* à *3 To* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* en format *FAT-32* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

Voici


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 999 999 922 176 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 2 199 349 997 568 to 1 200 177 733 632 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 200 177 733 632 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s8: 1951030016 sectors in 30484844 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=2345777152 drv=0x80 bsec=1951506432 bspf=238168 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.2 GB   disk0s8
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  1.8 TB     disk0s4
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.0 TB     disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s4
                                 10917841-25D9-4BD9-9EB7-6F092F1BDEA2
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## Sithis (30 Août 2020)

Pour ce soir j’ai finis.
Je prendrais la suite demain.
Merci de ne pas me lâcher en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

D'accord.

- je peux déjà commenter l'expérimentation => en disant qu'elle a parfaitement réussi. La partition *BOOTCAMP* en effet a bien été créée pour une taille de *999 Go* > en rétrécissement de la partition de tête de *2,2 To* du *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive qu'on a mis en place sur ton grand disque => ce qui fait qu'elle se trouve bien située dans la zone des *2,2 To* de blocs initiaux seuls gérés par une *HMBR* en cas d'installation de Windows-7.​
Le dispositif mis en place est donc absolument fonctionnel en lui-même. Si tu ne peux pas installer Windows => cela relève d'une autre question.


----------



## Sithis (31 Août 2020)

Du coup pour installer Windows je dois passer par Bootcamp ou booter sur le CD d'installation de windows


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Si tu utilises l'Assistant BootCamp => qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Sithis (1 Septembre 2020)

Voici ce que bootcamp me propose :







J'ai fais le test de booter sur le CD de Windows aussi.
Je peux choisir une partition, celle nommée Bootcamp doit être formatée en NTFS avant installation.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Tu vas avoir besoin d'installer en fin d'installation de Windows => des pilotes auxiliaires recelés sur une clé. Donc il faut que tu utilises l'option : "*Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de Windows auprès d'Apple*" et effectuer cette configuration en préalable de toute installation.


----------



## Sithis (1 Septembre 2020)

J’ai la clé avec les pilotes. 
Du coup je dois booter sur le CD de Windows ? 
Bootcamp me propose uniquement de supprimer la partition.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu as créé une partition *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* préliminaire ?


----------



## Sithis (1 Septembre 2020)

Je crois qu’une des manip’ que tu m’as fais faire l’a fait oui.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

Dans cette copie écran...




...il n'y a pas la possibilité de faire une réservation pour une partition qui contiendra Windows et ce n'est pas normal. Le pourquoi est une autre histoire, la taille de 4 To du disque dur ? Si je ne m'abuse tu mentionnes avoir un Mac, un iMac mi 2010, car tu n'as jamais été très précis sur ce sujet ?

Si oui, tu peux en effet installer une version de Windows 7, mais uniquement que cette version et en utilisant impérativement un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC, sorti de là toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec. L'utilisation d'un fichier .iso n'est possible que depuis les modèles 2012.


----------



## Sithis (1 Septembre 2020)

C'est bien un iMac mi 2010.
Le disque dur d'origine à été remplacé par celui là actuellement.
Avant le remplacement du DD, Bootcamp avait été utilisé et Windows installé. J'ai le CD d'installation de Windows.

Est ce que si je boot sur le CD, le programme d'installation se lance, je sélectionne la partition Bootcamp qui a été créé, je formate en NTFS et je lance l'installation. Ça fonctionnerais ?


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Est ce que si je boot sur le CD, le programme d'installation se lance, je sélectionne la partition Bootcamp qui a été créé, je formate en NTFS et je lance l'installation. Ça fonctionnerais ?


Non, on ne peut pas faire une installation sans passer par Assistant Boot Camp qui doit faire une petite modification pour gérer au démarrage la partition macOS et la partition Windows.

Si Assistant Boot Camp ne peut pas dans son interface te proposer une réservation de taille en Go pour Windows, tu resteras à la rue et j'ai le sentiment que c'est bien lié avec la taille de 4 To de ton disque dur, car matériellement parlant ton iMac de 2010 est bien vieillissant !


----------



## Sithis (1 Septembre 2020)

Par hasard ça ne peut pas être lié à l'os ?
Car sur l'ancien DD (celui d'origine) c'était Sierra qui était installé.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> Par hasard ça ne peut pas être lié à l'os ?
> Car sur l'ancien DD (celui d'origine) c'était Sierra qui était installé.


Est-ce que tu avais réussi une installation de Windows avec ce même disque dur de 4 To ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

@ *Locke*

Le disque a été spécialement apprêté pour supporter une installation de Windows-7 -->

-  *2* partitions de (respectivement) *2,2 To* & *1,8 To* => se trouvent associées en mode Fusion Drive par un *CoreStorage*. Dispositif qui fait que toute nouvelle partition se crée par repartitionnement de la partition des *2,2 To* exclusivement => de telle sorte que la nouvelle partition reste toujours comprise dans ces *2,2 To* initiaux seuls pris en charge par une table *HMBR* (inscrite sur le bloc *0*) qui permet un boot de Windows.​
@ *Sithis*

Quel est la version de macOS actuellement installée ?


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le disque a été spécialement apprêté pour supporter une installation de Windows-7 -->


Le souci est qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne voit rien, puisqu'il n'affiche pas le curseur pour définir une taille ! Pourquoi ?


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

@ Locke : Non je n'avais pas encore essayé d'installer Windows avec ce disque dur.

@ macomaniac : La version actuelle de macOs est : High Sierra 10.13.6


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Dans les anciens OS jusqu'à El Capitan compris > créer une partition dans un format Windows sur un disque => induisait automatiquement la conversion de la table de partition (alternative de la *GPT*) du bloc n°*0* (*1er* bloc) > d'une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) par défaut [qui décrivait l'entièreté des blocs du disque à partir du n°*1 *comme relevant d'une partition de type *EFI* ne faisant pas obstacle à la *GPT* principale) => à une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) qui décrivait la partition Windows en encodage *MBR* afin de permettre le boot *Legacy* (à l'ancienne) de Windows_7 via un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot.

- ce mécanisme a été abandonné dès l'OS Sierra (compris) et donc n'opère plus dans l'OS High Sierra actuellement installé sur ton disque. Ce qui va bloquer la possibilité d'installer Windows-7 > la partition *BOOTCAMP* étant destinée à être lue comme dépendant d'une table de partition *GPT* (= obstacle) au lieu d'une table de partition *MBR*.​
As-tu une partition *BOOTCAMP* actuellement créée sur ton disque ?


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

J'ai une partition nommée BOOTCAMP que l'on a créé par une commande. Mais en FAT32 je crois.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2020)

Sithis a dit:


> J'ai une partition nommée BOOTCAMP que l'on a créé par une commande. Mais en FAT32 je crois.


Si c'est bien le cas et que tu n'as pas cette possibilité avec Assistant Boot Camp...




...tu resteras à la rue, car l'installation ne se fera pas !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque interne > et montrera ici la nature de la table de partition du bloc n°*0* une fois la partition *BOOTCAMP* en format Windows créée => *PMBR* ou *HMBR* ?

Poste le tableau obtenu. S'il n'y a pas une table *HMBR* sur le bloc n°*0* => il faudra la créer manuellement via l'utilitaire *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* - le développeur par ailleurs de rEFInd.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

C'est un déni d'autorisation qui provient de l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

- lance-le et passe la commande :​

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


qui sera validée cette fois

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  2344097136      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2344506776     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2345776312         840         
  2345777152  1951506432      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4297283584        1056         
  4297284640  3516490344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7813774984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7814037128           7         
  7814037135          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Cette mention liminaire -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


déclare que la table de partition alternative inscrite sur l'unique bloc n°*0* => est une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Table de partition "bidonnée" qui est le défaut sur le bloc n°*0* du disque d'un Mac > et dont la caractéristique est de décrire les blocs n°*1* à *7814037168* de ton disque comme relevant d'une unique partition de type *EFI* (*hexcode* : *00xE*). Autant dire que cette table ne décrit aucune partition correspondant à la table *GPT* principale que tu vois ici -->


```
1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
```

inscrite sur les *33* blocs suivants du disque > et dont la sauvegarde -->


```
7814037135          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037167           1         Sec GPT header
```

se trouve inscrite sur les *33* derniers blocs du disque.

Or > pour que tu puisses installer Windows-7 puis le booter > il faut respecter un cycle opératoire adapté à cet OS de type "*Legacy*" = émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot => lecture sur le bloc n°*0* du disque d'une table de partition de type *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant au moins la partition *BOOTCAMP* en encodage *MBR* => exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* du lanceur (*boot_loader*) de Windows-7 = *bootmgr*.

- il faut donc qu'une table *HMBR* (et pas *PMBR*) soit inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du disque. Comme l'OS High Sierra n'en assume pius la génération automatique à la création d'une partition de type Windows => il faut le faire en mode manuel en se servant de l'utilitaire *gdisk* de *Rod Smith*.​
Donc utilise ce lien : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) pour télécharger un paquet d'installation intitulé : *gdisk-1.0.5.pkg*. Puis d'un double-clic dessus => lance l'installation qui localisera un exécutable *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. Ce qui te permettra d'appeler directement l'utilitaire dans une commande du *terminal*. Préviens quand c'est fait.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

J'ai suivis tes instructions. Installation faite.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

D'accord. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui ouvre le disque interne pour une session interactive de *gdisk*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. La session interactive va consister pour toi à passer une série de commandes (consistant en la saisie d'une lettre unique suivie d'une pression sur la touche "Entrée" pour valider) => et à poster chaque fois le retour de *gdisk* => pour que je suive ce qui se passe.

- donc passe la commande :​

```
r
```


qui fait passer dans le mode *r*écupération de *gdisk*

Poste le retour (càd. la réponse de *gdisk*).


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Ce que tu vois affiché est l'invite de commande du mode *r*écupération. Passe la commande :

```
h
```


qui requiert la création d'une table de partition *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc n°*0* du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. *gdisk* demande de saisir jusqu'à *3* maximum *n°* de rang des partitions (dans la table *GPT*) qui seront décrites en encodage *MBR*. Passe la commande :

```
4
```


qui désigne l'unique partition *BOOTCAMP* par son *n°* de rang pour la table *GPT* principale

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

*gdisk* demande si tu veux ajouter la partition de type *EFI* au rang n°*1* de la table *HMBR* qui sera créée. Passe la commande :

```
y
```


qui répond par l'affirmative

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

*gdisk* demande de renseigner un *hexcode* (ou code du type de la partition) pour la partition n°*4* (pour la *GPT*) qui sera la n°*2* (pour la *HMBR* - après la n°*1* = *EFI*). Passe la commande :

```
07
```


qui assigne le type : *Microsoft Basic Data*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

*gdisk* demande si tu veux attacher l'attribut "démarrable" (qui consiste dans un astérisque *) à la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Passe la commande :

```
y
```


qui acquiesce

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Warning! GPT partition 4 ends after the 2^32 sector mark! The partition
begins before this point, and is smaller than 2^32 sectors. This is technically
legal, but will confuse some OSes. The partition IS being added to the MBR, but
if your OS misbehaves or can't see the partition, the partition may simply be
unusable in that OS and may need to be resized or omitted from the MBR.


Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Si je fais abstraction de l'avertissement (*Rod Smith* aime toujours plonger les utilisateurs dans les affres) > *gdisk* demande si tu veux utiliser l'espace libre existant. Passe la commande :

```
n
```


*n*on ! qui refuse (ne jamais acquiescer à cette possibilité)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Tu viens de récupérer l'invite de commande du mode *r*écupération de *gidsk*. La nouvelle table *HMBR* n'existe pour l'instant qu'en cache. Il s'agit à présent d'écrire cette table au bloc n°*0* du disque. Passe la commande :

```
w
```


(*w*rite) qui demande d'écrire la table au bloc *0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

L'avertissement de *gdisk* ne concerne évidemment nullement la table *GPT* principale (qui serait menacée de sur-écriture) > mais la table *PMBR* du bloc n°*0* seule (dont on veut justement se débarrasser). Passe la commande :

```
y
```


pour agréer à l'écriture de la table *HMBR* au bloc *0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Opération réussie : table écrite. *gdisk* avertit que le *kernel* (processus moteur du Système chargé en *RAM*  qui prend en charge les tables de partitions et leurs partitions) => ne s'est sans doute pas mis à jour de la conversion de la *PMBR* du bloc *0* à une *HMBR*.

- donc redémarre une fois pour forcer cette prise en charge par le *kernel* > puis de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs du disque interne => qu'on voie si le bloc *0* porte bien une *HMBR* (qui devrait être désignée comme *MBR* = *suspicious MBR at sector 0*).


----------



## Sithis (3 Septembre 2020)

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  2344097136      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2344506776     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2345776312         840         
  2345777152  1951506432      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4297283584        1056         
  4297284640  3516490344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7813774984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7814037128           7         
  7814037135          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037167           1         Sec GPT header
```

De ce que je vois ça a marché.
Je verrais ta réponse demain.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

Oui -->

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
```


ladite *MBR* (et plus *PMBR*) = une *HMBR*

À demain.


----------



## Sithis (4 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Par contre aucun changement coté Bootcamp.
J'ai toujours les mêmes fenêtres. Il reste des manip' à faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

L'Assistant BootCamp de High Sierra est strictement incapable de gérer l'installation de Windows-7. Ce n'est pas par lui qu'il faut passer.

- si tu repasses la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


as-tu toujours en bloc n°*0* la *MBR* qu'on y a inscrite ?


----------



## Sithis (4 Septembre 2020)

A priori oui :


```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  2344097136      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2344506776     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  2345776312         840         
  2345777152  1951506432      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4297283584        1056         
  4297284640  3516490344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7813774984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7814037128           7         
  7814037135          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

Alors il  faudrait que tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation de Windows-7 > que tu cibles la partition *BOOTCAMP* en la reformatant un *NTFS* > et que tu lances l'*installation*.

- est-ce faisable ?​


----------



## Sithis (4 Septembre 2020)

Oui c’est tout à fait faisable.
Je lancerais l’installation cette nuit dans ce cas.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors il faudrait que tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation de Windows-7 > que tu cibles la partition *BOOTCAMP* en la reformatant un *NTFS* > et que tu lances l'*installation*.
> 
> - est-ce faisable ?


Par défaut, on ne peut pas démarrer une installation directement depuis un DVD en ayant au préalable préparer une partition en FAT32.

Avec Assistant Boot Camp, non. Ce n'est qu'au début de la phase d'installation qu'un écran affiche la structure du disque dur interne...





...que l'on doit choisir la partition temporaire en FAT32 ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP, que l'on devra impérativement sélectionner pour avoir accès à l'option Formater pour le formatage en NTFS.


----------



## Sithis (7 Septembre 2020)

Bon alors les nouvelles :

J’ai pu formater en NTFS.
Windows a été installé, apparement fonctionnel.
Je ne pourrais que tester et bien vérifier dans deux semaines maintenant.

Mais je pense que tout est bon.

Merci pour votre aide à tous.
Et un gros merci à macomaniac pour tes explications, conseils et toute la procédure que j’ai suivis.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


brève rétrospective : installer Windows-7 (OS de type *Legacy*) sur un disque de *4 To* avec l'OS High Sierra installé => impliquait *2* artefacts :

*-  1)* créer une structure de type Fusion Drive associant une partition de *2,2 To* et une de *1,8 To* pour exporter un volume unique => afin que tout partitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* s'opère au détriment de la partition de tête de *2,2 To *pour permettre sa prise en charge  par une table de partition *MBR* limitée à *2,2 To* de gestion de blocs.

*- 2)* créer à la main sur le bloc n°*0* du disque une table de partition *HMBR* décrivant la partition *BOOTCAMP* en encodage *MBR* (ce que l'OS High Sierra n'effectue plus automatiquement à la création d'une partition de type Windows) => afin de permettre l'accès au volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot.


----------

